# -GU modifier?



## rizeninme (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone know about this? All I can find online is it's description (Waiver of liability statement issued as required by payer policy, routine notice) and that CMS has not published any guidelines for using it yet. I'm curious what the "routine notice" means.


----------

